# slightly concerned



## lbolton (Jul 18, 2007)

i have 8 neon tetras and a silver molly. i was feeding them today and noticed one of the neons didn't eat anything. then i noticed there is a funny lump at its chin i guess you would say!its not discoloured or red as though bleeding.the fins look slightly shredded too as though its been in a fight. wanted to get some thoughts


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

may be a cyst or growth.
just monitor now but if it opens up, gets red or fuzzy- remove fish and treat with melafix.


----------



## lbolton (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks. will do


----------



## fishanvil (Feb 21, 2007)

Have a look at my post from a few weeks ago - "Sick Tetras"

Does it look like those pics?


----------



## lbolton (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for that but hes gone. i did separate him but that didn't help, obviously. all the rest seem happy. thanks


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

R.i.p


----------

